# Going to Europe with my Macbook. Please help!



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to Paris with my white Macbook that I bought in Montreal. I have the regular AC adaptor that comes with my mac (with the two and three prong adapter plugs). I'm going to be using my computer regularly in Paris and I was wondering if it was possible to charge my computer by putting an only an adaptor on the end of the chord or do I need a transformer between the wall outlet and my North American power adapter?

I figured that since the standard Mac AC adaptor already has some kind of transformer between the wall outlet and the computer that it would be enough. Am I right or do I risk frying my computer?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Your power block is fine. You just need the adapter to make it fit in the holes. Autosensing 110-220V. You will notice some serious heat with it though.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Macified said:


> Your power block is fine. You just need the adapter to make it fit in the holes. Autosensing 110-220V. You will notice some serious heat with it though.


Really? Heat? Will this damage my computer or power adaptor if I leave it plugged in all the time. I am going to be there for 3 weeks and I don't want to keep recharging and discharging my battery.


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

I plug mine into outlets in Asia, some 110 volt, others 220 volt, no heat problems that I can tell. Why should it be an issue if the power adapter is rated to accept 220V? Just buy whatever plug adapter you need, or buy the international adapter kit from Apple. Keep in mind that if you're using dialup access, you'll need the external modem, and perhaps an appropriate plug adapter for that as well.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with cdnbacon. You'll be fine with an international adaptor kit from Apple.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Never had a heat issue. Lots of world adapters available at airports.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pat McCrotch said:


> ...I am going to be there for 3 weeks and I don't want to keep recharging and discharging my battery.


Note that it is recommended that you do, occasionally, fully discharge and recharge your battery...

M


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

It's shouldn't be an issue but I found that the combination of adapter and Apple power brick created more heat than usual. Just watch for it, note it and keep an eye out that it doesn't becaome an issue. Didn't cause any real problems for me. 

Make sure you get a decent adapter though. I had a brick damaged in India because the adapter was a piece of crap and sparked crazily every time I plugged it in. Now when I use it, it will only charge if the computer is in sleep mode or off. It will power when the computer is in use but won't charge.


----------



## kobogigo (Aug 21, 2003)

*Adaptor for Paris*

I was in Paris for a week last month and I purchased the adapter. I went to a local electonics store and it cost about 10 Euros. Everything worked perfect, no heat problems, nothing. 

Have fun in Paris! I recommend seeing the Louvre, but you will need a whole day. And of course see the tower. Also one more thing ... the food is great.  

Kobo


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The heat is pure physics. From (rusty) memory P = U*I so for a given power output you will need a different intensity as the voltage (U) changes. My experience is that most kit is optimised for North America, so use in 220-240 volts will typically generate more heat. It's all within the tolerances however and it's only at the power brick level: your computer gets fed the same 12 volts DC no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it!
I'm writing you this from Europe using only a plug adapter and letting the power brick do the power conversion.
No problems what so ever!

John


----------

